# Dog Training Tricks



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone suggest any book that have dog training tricks? Ella is in obedience class but while I'm hurt I'm just looking for some fun stuff to do with her. I thought maybe some trick training may work. I'm going to check out the local book store but I may order something for my Kindle.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Try You tube videos, there are tons on there.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Many years ago I picked up a Dog Tricks for Dummies series book. It might still be available. 

Also, many trainers offer fun tricks classes. Maybe you have a trainer or a club near you that offers something like this. Yogi and I took one last spring and had a lot of fun. The emphasis of the class was on having fun with your dog and bonding, not being successful 100% of the time. We really enjoyed it, even if I never got him to successfully roll over! He did successful skateboard though!  We do tricks like High Five, spin, weave and peek a boo when we meet little kids and it always impresses them! We may repeat the class again this spring.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

A class is a great idea for later, but right I'm looking for activities for this coming week when I'll be home all day. I'll check out the other stuff though.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

101 Dog Tricks by Kyra Sundance has a lot of fun ideas.
I'd also check out KikoPup and KrissyKris1468 on YouTube. c:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I was going to suggest 101 Dog Tricks, that breaks everything down into steps and it's a fun book


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I love all the Kyra Sundance books. The workbook one is especially good, though it doesn't present as many tricks. It does cover how to train very well. It's very interactive with training cards, practice checklists, quizzes, etc. 

Whatever plans I had for Casper when I brought him home, it turns out his (our?) thing is dog tricks. The pressure is off. There's no perfect way to do a particular trick. There's no trick he has to learn. It's all good.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love Silvia Trkman! 
Tricks | LoLaBu Land Experience


----------

